# EN: I have / I've got / I got



## nul

Bonjour à tous,

Pour commencer : pouvez-vous m'expliquer la différence entre "we've got" et "we have".

Je vous remercie à l'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi :
EN: do you have / have you (got)
EN: don't have / haven't got
EN: I've got to go / I have to go


----------



## châtelain

Hi

I think you'll find that in simple terms

Have is to posses...I have great wealth

Got is very similar to have but is having caused the condition..... I got my wealth from working very, very hard

Hope this helps

Le mot "Have" a plusiers sens selon la contexte mais simplement veut dire "posseder"

"Got" vien de la meme famile mais est la cause de la condition ou mouvement


----------



## nul

Mercie à vous Châtelain.

Voilà, pour la phrase entière : "We've got someone for the other room" (il s'agit d'une chambre à louer).


----------



## châtelain

Beh voila ils ont trouver cette personne (on suppose) grace a leurs actions..publicité...les recherches etc. Il faut dire quand meme que meme pour les anglais on utilise l'un ou l'autre.

On peut dire egalement

We have someone for the other room now (Statment of fact)

We have got someone for the other room (statement of fact, with got suggesting an actio0n causing this fact)

We got someone for the other room (thanks to the ad we put in the paper)


----------



## broglet

Bonjour - sans contexte ce n'est pas du tout facile.  Les deux sont souvent interchangeables, bien que 'have' soit un peu plus soutenu:

How many apples do you have?
We've got three = we have three

Also, as has been said, "we've got" sometimes means "we have acquired" - but not in the above sequence.


----------



## Maître Capello

Correct me if I'm wrong but I feel like in the US people rather say "we have" whereas the Brits are more eager to say "we've got".


----------



## broglet

I have no idea about the US but I've got a feeling that we have no particular 'British' preference


----------



## panjandrum

I have  or I have got a boyfriend
I have <got> ... ... have you <got>? ... do you have?
I have <got> ... ... have you <got>? ... do you have?
I have (got) - gotten
I have (got) - I had got
I have (got) - I had got - past form of have got
I have (got) ...
I have (got) ...
I have (got) ...
I have (got) ...
I have (got) ...
I have (got) ... Have you (got) ...?
I have (got) a new car.
I have (got) to ...

Sorry about that 
Answers to questions about English usage can often be found by using the WordReference English dictionary.
I found those threads by looking up 
*I have got*


----------



## châtelain

Exactly and after having looked I think you'll find what I said to be correct.....


----------



## gambit2099

Hello everyone!

First, I saw so many times that "have" is substituted by "got" in the present perfect, why? Example: I got seen. Is that slang? Very informal? Another suggestion?

It's also used like this: I got tired, I got crazy, but I think we use it because of a "changement d'état" instead of "become". Is that right?

And to finish, it's like "to own": I got a bike. Is that informal? And if we have to make a hierarchy that was: I have something > I've got something > I got something??

Thank you very much


----------



## yourfairlady05

gambit2099 said:


> First, I saw so many times that "have" is substituted by "got" in the present perfect, why? Example: I got seen. Is that slang? Very informal? Another suggestion?


Yes it is slang and some people would say incorrect English. It's a deviant from standard English and usually falls under Ebonics.



> It's also used like this: I got tired, I got crazy, but I think we use it because of a "changement d'état" instead of "become". Is that right?


Yes, that's absolutely correct, it's just short and more informal for "became" or "grew" ex: I grew tired of her constant talking; I got tired of her talking constantly; I became tired because she talked constantly.



> And to finish, it's like "to own": I got a bike. Is that informal? And if we have to make a hierarchy that was: I have something > I've got something > I got something??


I wouldn't say its very informal to for "to own" its just less _soutenu_ than saying "I received a bike" or "I bought". Remember the verb "to own" is ongoing (you always have ownership) whereas you "got" the item just one time, when you went out and bought it or someone bought it for you/gave it to you.


----------



## missmlle

hello everybody and happy new year!

What do you usually say: I have two sisters or I have got two sisters?
Do you have any sisters or have you got any sisters? 
Is there a difference between have and have got?
Thanks.
Sonia


----------



## phosphore

British English would say "I have got two sisters", I think. In American English both are possible.


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour,

If you are speaking to someone in the US, you could either say "I've got two sisters" or "I have two sisters."  However, when writing a formal paper, it would be more appropriate to write "I have two sisters".  I don't think that I have ever heard "I have got two sisters"; it just _sounds_ strange.


----------



## Geff

Hello everybody.

I wondered which of these expressions was the most used :
- "I have got a problem"
- "I have a problem"
- "I got a problem"

Thanks for answer


----------



## Maître Capello

_I got a problem_ relève du langage parlé car c'est en fait une ellipse de _I have got a problem_, tandis que l'abréviation _I've got a problem_ est parfaitement correcte et courante même à l'écrit.

Quant à _I have a problem_, c'est également parfaitement correct et même légèrement plus soigné que _I have got a problem_. On peut également remarquer que les Anglais préfèrent souvent dire _have got_ alors que les Américains utilisent plutôt _have_ seul.

Enfin, j'ai l'impression — mais il faudrait voir ce qu'en disent les natifs — que la version avec _have got_ insiste un peu plus sur le fait qu'il y a un (sérieux) problème…

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums!


----------



## Geff

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse! Bon eh bien à l'oral j'utiliserai alors "I got..."
Si d'autres peuvent confirmer l'hypothèse de Capello, ils sont les bienvenus.

PS : Merci pour l'accueil. J'utilise depuis longtemps WR, et je fais souvent des tours sur les forums, qui sont très bien organisés.


----------



## Old Novice

"I got a problem" is incorrect, although it is heard.  When used colloquially, it tends to imply a bit of a joking air, or at least an attempt to lighten the tone of the situation.  I'd be hesitant to suggest its use by non-native speakers, even in speech.  To my ear, "I have a problem" and "I've got a problem" are interchangeable, while "I have got a problem" adds weight to the sentence because of the absence of the contraction.


----------



## jann

Geff said:


> Bon eh bien à l'oral j'utiliserai alors "I got..."


Please don't!  C'est en fait incorrect et assez familier.  

_I've got_ ou alors _I have_, comme vous voulez, mais pas _I got_, s'il vous plaît !


----------



## Geff

Well! I took note. I understood it was rather impolite to say "I got".
I'll use "I have", so!

Thank you for your help, Old Novice & jann


----------



## Old Novice

To me, it's less impolite than ungrammatical. Sometimes the people who say it don't know any better, and other times it's used consciously for effect. But that's a pretty risky usage for someone who doesn't speak like a native. You risk being thought of as ignorant of the language.

Edit: Of course, there may be regions of a nation where it is locally standard English, even if you wouldn't hear it on a national news broadcast.  If you knew you were in such an area, what I've said wouldn't necessarily apply.


----------



## dangph

I did a corpus search. "I have a problem" is more common than "I have got a problem". That's true for both American and British English. It is especially true for American English. (Good observation, Maître Capello!)


US

I have got a problem: 1
I 've got a problem: 58

I have a problem: 319
I 've a problem: 1

British

I have got a problem: 1
I 've got a problem: 10

I have a problem: 32
I 've a problem: 0


----------



## johnblacksox

American English here...

In my opinion, most commonly heard are:

I've got a problem
I have a problem

Those are probably equal.  "I have got a problem" sounds clunky and overly wordy.  Not conversational.


----------



## mad nad

Hi!

I'd like to know if it's better to say:

I *have* 2 legs and 2 arms.

OR

I *have got* legs and 2 arms.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## wildan1

Both have the same meaning of possession -- _I have_ is primarily used in AE; _I have got_ _(I've got)_ is more used in BE. But we all use and understand both forms.


----------



## Nem'o

Bonjour à tous : j'ai une question concernant la traduction de *got.*
En effet, "I got" est la forme passée de "I get"; mais je l'entends de plus en plus, et notamment dans des chansons, utilisé à la place de " I've got", dans des cas où l'on traduirait normalement "I've got" par "J'ai".
J'entends clairement " I got" dans des contextes qui prêteraient à le traduire par "j'ai" (exemple "I got you") et non pas par " j'ai eu", qui serait la traduction grammaticalement correcte.
Est-ce que la forme "I got" serait elle progressivement en train de remplacer "I've got" dans l'anglais parlé (notamment américain) ?
*Get* ne serait alors plus utilisé que dans des phrases avec des auxiliaires ou des modaux : "Can I get...?" par exemple; et donc plus du tout au présent simple avec *I.*

Je ne sais pas si je suis très clair, mais j'ai essayé d'exposer ce que je constate sans comprendre. Auriez-vous des réponses à m'apporter?


----------



## Hemza

Je constate la même chose (et c'est assez perturbant pour un non natif anglophone  ) je dirai qu'il s'agit simplement d'une manière de parler, un peu comme en français parlé, lorsque nous disons "je l'ai rangé" au lieu de dire "je l'eus rangé", on a tendance à rarement faire emploi du passé simple à l'oral au profit du passé composé.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Le mot « got » pose pas mal de problèmes, surtout dans un langage familier. Pour comprendre le sens de « got » il faut avoir le contexte. L'exemple donné: « I got you » peut avoir plusieurs significations e.g. « I caught you » (we were tag), « I will catch you » (you are going to jump, but you can trust in me to make sure you don't get hurt), « I tricked you » (I fooled you), « I will take care of it » (you forgot your wallet and we went out to eat and were going "Dutch"), « I snatched you up … » (out of everyone who wanted to date you, I managed to get to you first), « I used to understand you » (but now I don't) etc.

J'espère que ça vous donne une sorte d'idée. Sans contexte, il est impossible de dire précisément ce que « got » veut dire. 

On voit fréquemment l'usage de « got » au lieu de « gotten » ou bien « have ». On peut dire « I've got … » qui signifie « Je possède … » mais j'ai tendance à dire « I have/own … » (selon le contexte). Le participle passé de « get » = « gotten ».  Peu*x*-tu me donner un contexte ou on dirait « I got » au lieu de dire « I've gotten » ou « I've got »? Je ne pense pas qu'on remplace l'un avec l'autre, c'est juste un anglais parlé de certaines personnes.
« I've got a cold » = « I have a cold » = « je suis enrhumé » (moi, je dirais, « I have a cold » ) « I've got a little under an hour » = « Il me reste un peu moins d'une heure ». Dans ces phrases « I've got » = « I have ». Je ne vois pas de difference de sens.

« I get $7.25/hr » (je gagne 7,25$/h) « I get it! » (je l'ai compris!je [le] comprends! etc.) …

Edit: Spelling error, Deletion


----------



## Chimel

AmaryllisBunny said:


> Peut-tu me donner un contexte ou on dirait « I got » au lieu de dire « I've gotten » ou « I've got »?


Par exemple: "I got an Andy Warhol" - "I got a lot more to learn". C'est le texte du sous-titrage d'un film de Woody Allen.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

I don't think there is an easy explanation for this.

I could say, "I haven't gotten any sleep." and "I got no sleep last night." but not "I haven't got sleep."

"Get" has both an active and static form as well as a transitive and intransitive form. Its past participle is either "got" or gotten" (depending on …) and preterit is "got."

"I got an Andy Warhol" could be: I've got/have … I got my hands on/obtained … etc.
"I got a lot more to learn" could be: I have a lot more to learn (either for now *or* in general) …

"Got" can replace the present "have" it can be a '_past_' or imply the '_future_.' It can hold some undertones of the "continuous" or be a plain tense.

I think it is one of those, "it sounds right" or "it sounds wrong" … in a nutshell, its nutty!


----------



## Hemza

Is it typically found in the USA/Canada or does is exist in the UK/Ireland or/and Australia/New Zealand?


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

I am not sure about the BrE, but for AuE, I have friends who would use it similarly—who use "have" and "got" interchangeably.


----------



## djweaverbeaver

Hi,

Just to clarify, in @AmaryllisBunny 's example  "I got a lot more to learn",  we would say either "I've got a lot more to learn" or "I have a lot more to learn", with the latter being more formal than the former.

I would also add that, while dropping *have *before *got *in these sentence may be fairly common in speech, doing so with the 3rd person singular is usually not acceptable even in speech.  Thus, in using the example above,  "he got a lot more to learn" is generally not much heard or uttered, except perhaps in the speech of some African Americans and dialects influenced by African American Vernacular English, such as urban East Coast Latino English.  This maybe due to the fact that the verb is *has *rather than *have *here, and has isn't generally omitted, even in its contracted form.


----------



## AmaryllisBunny

Thank you @djweaverbeaver for adding what I deleted about African American Vernacular. 

It's also worth noting that in areas where "kin" and "folk" are commonplace, this use is not uncommon, although it is not considered standard AmE.


----------



## Ali tariq12

Similarly,  what would you say "i got something to show you" or "i have got something to show you".i think for american both will work and for british only present perfect tense will work here.Am i right ?


----------



## sound shift

"I have got something to show you" is not present perfect; it's present tense.


----------



## Kelly B

Ali tariq12 said:


> Similarly,  what would you say "i got something to show you" or "i have got something to show you".i think for american both will work and for british only present perfect tense will work here.Am i right ?


With reference to the present tense in US English:
_I have something to tell you _is fine.
_I have got something to tell you_ is generally rare in US E, but the contracted form_ I've got etc. _is fairly common, and I think it's often misunderstood as _I got. 
I got something_... is incorrect, but you'll sometimes hear it in informal or vernacular speech. Again, though, sometimes people don't notice it when there is, in fact, an _'ve_ sound in there.


----------



## okgoogle

Bonjour,

Est-ce que Have got est souvent utilisé aux USA. Je suis en train de visionner National Lampoon's vacation, 1983, ils ne font que dire Have got, je pensais que cet usage était exclusivement britannique.

Est-ce différent suivant les États des USA ou est-ce généralement utilisé ?

Merci.


----------



## OLN

Dans quel contexte ?

Old Novice (n° 6) est du Massachusetts et ne semble pas dire que c'est une exclusivité britannique.


----------



## AnythingGoes

okgoogle said:


> Est-ce que Have got est souvent utilisé aux USA. Je suis en train de visionner National Lampoon's vacation, 1983, ils ne font que dire Have got, je pensais que cet usage était exclusivement britannique.
> 
> Est-ce différent suivant les États des USA ou est-ce généralement utilisé ?


Cet usage est très répandu aux USA.


----------



## okgoogle

Oui plus ça va plus je vois que en Amérique on dit I (have) got.
Alors pourquoi plusieurs grammaires s'entêtent à écrire que have got est britannique et que les Américains disent have...


----------

